# Is my battery bad or is my laptop fried?



## Beatboxx (Jun 12, 2010)

I have a Dell Inspiron 1520. The charger I was using for it started to rip at the end where it goes into the laptop. I didn't worry about it until the charger started to not work unless it was bent in a certain way. It began to rip even more and then it actually started to spark if I moved it around. Shortly after, it just sparked and the charger stopped working completely (or so I thought?).

I bought a new charger off of Amazon.com, and it didn't work. It wasn't charging my laptop at all. People suggested removing the battery to see if the charger makes the laptop turn on at all, but that didn't work either. I shipped it back and got a refund.

I then bought a $35 universal charger off of Newegg.com. I was frustrated to find out that this new charger wasn't working either, but then I started to consider other things - is it my battery that's the problem? I was told that a charger should be able to power a laptop without the battery being in it, but I tried that and it doesn't work, which leaves me with one question: is my laptop fried?

I want to know before I go ahead and waste more money by buying a new battery if it's not even the battery that's the issue. Thanks in advance guys!


----------



## Viperhoa (Jun 11, 2010)

It might be possible that the "Spark" might have shorted out something on the motherboard. If other chargers are not working, a new battery might not help as the power charger is tied into the same system as the battery. An expert might be able to help you out more with this issue.


----------



## leo_kendall (May 11, 2010)

Your dc jack on the laptop could be loose or broke power connection from the motherboard.


----------



## Beatboxx (Jun 12, 2010)

So how do I find out what's wrong with my laptop? Should I open it up myself and check it out or should I take it to GeekSquad or something like that?

Thanks for your help guys.


----------



## leo_kendall (May 11, 2010)

Since it's a 1501 i take it the warranty as run out. If not send it in.

If the sparks was happing on the cord itself i don't think them sparks would fry anything in the laptop. Chances are the sparks did kill the adapter/charger though. And your laptop battery ran so low over a long period of time and prob won't even hold a charge now.

Is The dc jack on the laptop loose?
If you think your up to it you can take the laptop apart and try and re-solder the jack thermals to the board. 
Without seeing the laptop i can't tel you what to do for sure, i can only suggest ideas.
Search laptop loose dc jack on google and youtube. It might give you a better idea.

Best of luck.


----------



## Beatboxx (Jun 12, 2010)

Okay so I sat down with my dad to take apart my laptop to see what the deal was. My dad does electric work, so he used his voltmeter on the charger I bought from Newegg.com to see how many volts the charger is putting out. To my surprise, we found out that the charger is only putting out 6 volts.

It says on the charger and on the box that the charger puts out 19 volts, which is what is needed to charge my battery and ultimately run my laptop. Is it possible that after I bought a defective charger off of Amazon.com, I bought ANOTHER defective charger off of Newegg.com?

If this charger is seriously defective, I just don't know where to look to get a charger that's actually going to work. Here's some information on what my laptop needs to run if you guys can help me just one last time here:

Dell Inspiron 1520
Input: 19.5V // 3.34A / 4.62A
FOR USE WITH ADAPTER PA-10 or PA-12


Now for the battery:

Rechargeable Li-ion Battery
TYPE GK479
Rating: 11.1V
Capacity 56Wh

Thanks guys!!


----------



## leo_kendall (May 11, 2010)

ebay, i bout 3 or 4 adapters of there for around 5-6 bucks each, everyone of them worked. (bought for my dell inspiron 1200 and my acer aspire 4720z, Adapters are bacily the same just a different tip. If u wanted to i could just snip the wires and change the tips over and it still works.)


----------

